
Computer Vision on the Web - MrDaniel
http://www.WebSight.co/Project/Index
======
MrDaniel
This is a self-startup that i've been working on for some time. I work as a
Web Developer, but am really into machine learning and computer vision.

What emerging technologies could really boost this type of system?

